# Painting a Penn



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I normally paint reel seats for custom rods but had a bud ask about painting a penn 114H. I always enjoy a good challange and for once took some pictures along the way.
Here was the before
















Started with a stripdown and hot ultrasonic cleaning of the plastic side plates followed up by a soap water bath and dry









Then everything got a good 400 grit sanding followed up by another soapy bath. Once dry i applied my House of Kolor hybrid epoxy primer.









Once dry they got a guide coat and wet sanding to 600 grit followed by another clean and dry.










Then the fun began. We went with a true candy apple red paint job so after applying a white base for even coverage of sand through areas I applied a good coat of gamma gold basecoat followed by my candy apple red kandy coat. All house of Kolor paint.

























Lastly two coats of clearcoat were applied.
This picture was taken right after spraying so the clear hadnt laid down 100% yet. Tonight i'll take some finished shots.









Fun little project


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I kinda like the gold LOL I've always believed if your going to take the time and do a job, then why make it look like everything else?? Even the White looked good IMO

Make it stand out.

Now I want to paint some reels LOL The airbrushed baitcasters always look so cool.

Hope you post up the finished reels, nice job

Any issues with the paint sticking to the chrome?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Ya I liked the gold as well. But the red still give it that custom look. The entire reel was stripped of it's chrome pieces prior to painting so tonight I'll polish them up and reinstall them. 
The paint I'm using is very high end automotive paint so there shouldn't be any issue with durability. That does of course go with the caution that it is painted plastic. If it would scratch your car it'll scratch this.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Did you salty dogs that have painted baitcasters strip the parts to bare plastic or rough up the existing paint and prime over it?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Been a long time since I did any but we always stripped everything down as far as possible. I never was good at putting them back together so my buddy always did that part...replaced and upgraded during the assembly.

I've used House of Colors before, very nice paints. They always had the best selections.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*whiked yellow pearl*

Looks good here is one i did a few days ago.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice Allan. Did you strip everything down? What kind of paint did you use?

Here she is boys. Side plates going out the door


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

Looks Nice Adam!!! Like this way better than spoons...


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Heheh ya but spoons are cheaper to experiment on.


----------

